# Name that swarm



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

independence


----------



## WV Bee Guy (May 10, 2011)

Old Glory


----------



## Edcrosbys (Oct 26, 2010)

Kingless


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

"Don't tread on me"....good advice if you're near a beehive.


----------



## lavert5 (Mar 6, 2011)

firecraker


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Yikes---they may bloom into a real firecracker hive.


----------

